# Praktische Ausführung von doppeltem PE-Leiter bei Ableitstrom >3,5mA (EN 61800-5-1)



## Toddy80 (16 Mai 2012)

*Praktische Ausführung von doppeltem PE-Leiter bei Ableitstrom >3,5mA (EN 61800-5-1)*

Hallo,

bei uns wurde eine Anlage mit mehreren Drehstrommotoren umgebaut.
Vorher wurden die Motoren per Wendeschützschaltung angesteuert.
In Zukunft sollen die Motore per dezentral montierte Umrichter betrieben werden.
Die alte Zuleitung 5x1,5mm² wird nun als Zuleitung der Umrichter verwendet.
Laut Norm EN 61800-5-1 muss wegen dem möglichen Ableitstrom der PE-Leiter doppelt ausgeführt werden.
Wie macht ihr das in der Praxis? Welche Leitung nehmt ihr dazu? Die Leitungen liegen in Kabelrinnen. 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Mai 2012)

Der Ableitstrom wird am FU abgeführt.

Der Querschnitt bemisst sich nach der Netzzuleitung:

<10mm²:

- 2. PE-Leiter mit dem Querschnitt der Netzzuleitung oder 10mm²

10mm² - 16mm²:

- Querschnitt der Zuleitung

16mm² - 35mm²:

- 16mm2

>35mm²:

- halber Querschnitt der Zuleitung


----------



## MSB (17 Mai 2012)

Also laut 0113 hast du folgende Möglichkeiten (Die Auflistung von Tigerente ist hier auf die konkrete Fragestellung bezogen falsch):


			
				0113 schrieb:
			
		

> a) der Schutzleiter muss einen Mindestquerschnitt von 10 mmCu oder 16 mmAl über seine gesamte Länge haben;
> 
> b) wo der Schutzleiter einen Querschnitt von weniger als 10 mmCu oder 16 mmAl hat, muss ein zweiter
> Schutzleiter mit mindestens demselben Querschnitt bis zu dem Punkt vorgesehen werden, wo der
> ...



Wenn du ohnehin Kabelrinnen zur Verfügung hast ist das doch von Haus aus kein Problem ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Mai 2012)

MSB;387887(Die Auflistung von Tigerente ist hier auf die konkrete Fragestellung bezogen falsch)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher?
> 
> Das angehängte Bildchen ist ein Auszug aus der SEW-Anleitung für Movitrac B


----------



## MSB (18 Mai 2012)

@tigerente
Ganz streng betrachtet ist das schon eine Kombination aus zwei ansich zusammenhangslosen Forderungen ...

Forderung 
a) Schutz vor hohen Ableitströmen, betrifft ansich nur die ersten beiden Punkte deiner Anleitung (= VDE0113 8.2.8) (bei größeren Querschnitten ist das durch b) automatisch erfüllt)
b) Mindestquerschnitt des Schutzleiters (= VDE0113 5.2 Tabelle 1)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Toddy80 (21 Mai 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Also laut 0113 hast du folgende Möglichkeiten (Die Auflistung von Tigerente ist hier auf die konkrete Fragestellung bezogen falsch):
> 
> 
> Wenn du ohnehin Kabelrinnen zur Verfügung hast ist das doch von Haus aus kein Problem ...
> ...



Also würdest Du einfach eine Einzelader (H07V-K) mit einem Querschnitt von 1,5mm² parallel zur Zuleitung ziehen?


----------



## MSB (22 Mai 2012)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Also würdest Du einfach eine Einzelader (H07V-K) mit einem Querschnitt von 1,5mm² parallel zur Zuleitung ziehen?



Die 0113 würde dir diese Möglichkeit theoretisch lassen, das hast du insofern richtig verstanden,
persönlich würde ich mich eher für die 16mm² Variante mit einer vernünftigen Poti-Schiene vor Ort entscheiden.

Potentialausgleich kann insbesondere bei Frequenzumrichtern nie groß genug sein, je mehr desto besser,
auch wenn es, da es sich hier im Regelfall um Hochfrequente Ableitströme handelt, eher Fläche als Querschnitt zählt ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Toddy80 (23 Mai 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Die 0113 würde dir diese Möglichkeit theoretisch lassen, das hast du insofern richtig verstanden,
> persönlich würde ich mich eher für die 16mm² Variante mit einer vernünftigen Poti-Schiene vor Ort entscheiden.
> 
> Potentialausgleich kann insbesondere bei Frequenzumrichtern nie groß genug sein, je mehr desto besser,
> auch wenn es, da es sich hier im Regelfall um Hochfrequente Ableitströme handelt, eher Fläche als Querschnitt zählt ...



Ich habe die EN 61800-5-1 leider nicht vorliegen, allerdings weiß ich, dass die EN einen doppelten PE-Anschluss fordert.
Nun ist ein PE-Leiter und der Potentialausgleich zwei verschiedene Dinge, die weiterhin auch an zwei verschiedenen Punkten 
(PE aus Schaltschrank und Potentialausgleich vom Fundamenterder) abgegriffen werden.

Gruß
Toddy


----------



## MSB (23 Mai 2012)

Da hast du jetzt aber erheblich mehr hinein interpretiert als wirklich dasteht.

Den doppelten PE-Anschluss kannst du ja dann zu deinen Frequenzumrichtern von der Poti-Schiene ziehen.
Potentialausgleich ist normativ nur eine mindestens 6mm² dicke Leitung, mit Fundamenterder hat das (zunächst) mal gar nichts zu tun.

Du ziehst nun also ein 16mm² von deiner Spannungsquelle von der die FU's versorgt werden dahin wo die FU's halt sind,
hier klemmst du dieses 16mm² dann auf eine Potischiene, und verteilst von da aus dann mit dem entsprechenden Querschnitt zu deinen FU's,
wobei du auch hier nicht sparen musst, also auch gerne hier mit 16mm² weitergehen darfst ... allerdings mindestens mit dem Zuleitungsquerschnitt musst du weitergehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

